# Help with HP laptop screen problem



## nikufellow (Nov 24, 2015)

So i switch the notebook ON  one fine morning and get these vertical lines that are omnipresent (even in BIOS screen)

*i.imgur.com/yXq3LtP.jpg

Is this is a hardware defect ?One of my friends told me to disassemble and check cables connecting the lcd but i haven't tried it yet for the lack of tools required. Mine is a 15" HP pavillion g6 model lappy bought around 2 years ago I have a extended 3 years warranty (normal warranty) if this is a hardware defect like LCD needing will it be covered by the warranty ?

What would be the best approach here , to call the onsite technician or take it directly to one of the HP authorized service centre which is very close by ? Or try and disassemble it myself to inspect the cables first although i have no prior experience in this regard ?


----------



## Siddhartht (Nov 24, 2015)

DO NOT DISASSEMBLE THE PRODUCT. Since it is already under warranty, ask the HP onsite technician to take care of it. That way you can see the actual problem by yourself without voiding the warranty. Most probably its just some cable issues.


----------

